# Underwater Connection 27th Anniversary Sale 20-22 May



## UWC Kayak (Nov 24, 2014)

Our 27th Year Anniversary Sale is underway now at Underwater Connection in Colorado Springs. 

We are drawing for paddles, helmet, swag from Werner, Smith, etc on Saturday afternoon.

*Saturday at 4 PM we are drawing for an all inclusive 7 day dive trip to Cozumel MX*. You have to be present to win. Every $100 spent gets a ticket. One ticket for coming in the door.

DEEP discounts on everything in the store including Kayak, SUP, Swim, AND SCUBA lessons.

4940 Rusina Rd, Colorado Springs, CO 80907 (I25 and Garden of the Gods Road)

719-599-3483


----------

